# The Last Airbender Movie comming 2010



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)




----------



## Fontano (Feb 7, 2008)

Sweet.... looks like they moved it up a full year, wasn't expecting it till 2011


----------



## Fontano (Feb 7, 2008)

Full site with significantly better QuickTime versions of the trailer (you can see so much more detail)

http://www.thelastairbendermovie.com

And for those of you that don't know
This is the movie based on the Animated Series: Avatar the Last Airbender

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avatar_The_Last_Airbender
http://www.nick.com/shows/avatar/index.jhtml

Which in my opinion is a FANTASTIC series (even though it completed it's three season run), for the entire family. Both the kids and the adults.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

My daughter turned me on to this series. I was amazed at the quality. I was only to happy to surprise her a few months back with the announcement that it would become a movie.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

I don't know any airbenders, but there's a rich history of windbreaking in my family.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

That opening soundtrack is just begging to be dubbed over the Star Wars Kid video :lol:


----------



## glassdarkly (Jun 18, 2009)

I loved the series, but casting on the movie seems a bit suspect. I mean, come on, Jesse McCartney as Zuko? The only way that could be any worse is if they had him sing as well.


----------

